# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (20 March 2015)

Good afternoon everyone, and welcome to the April 2015 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's competition is proudly sponsored by Pepperstone - The World's Leading Forex Broker.

Pepperstone is an Online Forex (FX) Trading Broker, providing traders across the globe with cutting edge forex trading technology to offer unmatched top tier liquidity, institutional grade spreads and the security of tight financial regulation. Pepperstone offers online forex trading through multiple forex trading platforms, including Metatrader 4, Webtrader and Apps for iPhone and Android.

Get started today and get up to $600 free brokerage!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Tuesday, March 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  

Please don't forget to post a brief reason explaining why you chose your competition entry. One or two sentences is enough (feel free to add a chart if your reason is TA based). If your entry is the same as the previous month and the reason for choosing it is the same then feel free to just post the same explanation again. Thank you!


----------



## Paavfc (20 March 2015)

ENR...Drilling to restart and commodities to rebound....


----------



## bigdog (21 March 2015)

FAR thanks Joe,

Great news is not far away!!

FAR 9:05 AM Successful Senegal drilling program completed
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/2014112...8mhhbylz7r.pdf

20 November 2014
Successful Senegal drilling program completed
• Two significant oil discoveries in the drilling program
• Both wells declared oil discoveries
• Preparing to plug SNE-1 well prior to rig being released
• Following the significant oil discovery in shallower Albian objective of SNE-1, no hydrocarbons encountered in deeper carbonate target
• Planning for an appraisal program to evaluate the two discoveries is underway


----------



## Miner (22 March 2015)

BNO for me again Joe.
I will be in Madagascar in April /May  but that will not be any inhibitor for BNO to rise on the occasion.


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 March 2015)

SKF please.

Skyfii provides free wifi service to people in shopping malls and makes its money through contracts with the shopping centres and also through data analysing, by providing shops with information as to what customers are looking for whilst browsing through the mall.

There was an article on it in SMH earlier this week, so it has received some spotlight now, which IMO makes for a good short term prospect.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2015)

Competition entries are coming in a little slowly this month. Don't forget to post your entry before midnight next Tuesday the 31st!


----------



## nulla nulla (25 March 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Competition entries are coming in a little slowly this month. Don't forget to post your entry before midnight next Tuesday the 31st!




All right, I'll give *FMG* one last go. Hopefully there is support at the present levels for a rebound in the share price. However, given the falling iron ore price, the increasing volumes being produced and the level of shorting that is holding the price down, I am not overly optimistic.


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2015)

*XTV*  Thanks Joe.

A "backdoor" listing morphing from minerals to digital TV. Recently broke out to new high price on large volume. 

Chart posted in the XTV stock thread. If this pick wins any loot this month it can go to Pavilion103. Get well soon.


----------



## VSntchr (25 March 2015)

*CAF*
Financial services company that looks like its dreaded past is behind it.
Had a decent result last month which IMO confirmed a much lower risk business model.

CEO is a man with a vision and has outlined a clear growth path ahead.
No major catalysts in the near term but this is the best I can do for a speccy this month, hopefully the low liquidity will work in my favour 

Thanks Joe


----------



## jbocker (26 March 2015)

SMA thanks Joe

Their phone billing platform is spreading to new provinces with one of China's BIG telcos. I anticipate that this is a successful sign of product acceptance. SMA have the same billing technology with other large telcos. 
Revenues are growing.
SP Up from 1.0 to 1.6c this month.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 March 2015)

*GEG - GRAYS ECOMMERCE GROUP*

Since a third of the company's shares came out of escrow a week and a half ago the SP has been knocked around a bit, i feel a rally is imminent.


----------



## Craton (26 March 2015)

Hi Joe,

*HAV* again thanks mate.
Everything is on time and on budget for Portia mine, with the first blow to have taken place on or around the 23th of Mar.


----------



## jonnycage (27 March 2015)

msv Mitchell Services please Joe


----------



## issh (28 March 2015)

*AJX* as per usual
Pretty decent announcements in March



> ALEXIUM NEGOTIATES EXCLUSIVE AGREEMENT WITH LEADING US
> OUTDOOR FABRIC MANUFACTURER FOR PROVIDING “ALEXIFLAM-SYN”
> AS A FIRE RETARDANT (FR) SOLUTION FOR OUTDOOR TENTING FABRIC






> PRESIDENT OBAMA ANNOUNCES INSTITUTE FOR MANUFACTURING
> INNOVATION IN REVOLUTIONARY FIBERS AND TEXTILES




fun times ahead!!!


----------



## Nortorious (28 March 2015)

Hi Joe,

I will go with the same tip as I had for March - 3DM.

Reasons being a pure technical play, although it has retreated somewhat from the high it achieved intra-month, I'm expecting it to head back up and has some decent % in it for this competition. Would I trade it live? Probably not...

Some other good contenders that will have some steady rises that I am trading but this is the rocket ship I've selected for the comp.


----------



## herzy (28 March 2015)

AAD - had a poor HY result but were excessively punished. Had a bounce but I expect it to continue.


----------



## explod (29 March 2015)

BLK thanks Joe, 

Simply on current chart action and my expectation of a move up in gold soon.


----------



## Miner (29 March 2015)

Hi Joe
Since most of the posters are probably watching cricket tonight, with 17 only entries (?) as I write why not give every one to nominate a second tip ? It will look nicer table than having a small team. You of course put the caveat that the second tip is only to be admissible based on last minute entries by 31st March?


----------



## stormboy (29 March 2015)

AZK for me. Don't underestimate the news of Aziana acquiring BrainChip.


----------



## jancha (30 March 2015)

Sticking with PLS Thanks Joe.
Still waiting on the licence for good to go and if that comes in this month so should the sp.


----------



## noirua (30 March 2015)

BIG Big Un Limited
http://www.bigreviewtv.com/
The company recently moved into the UK to add to their Aussie interests. Seems very determined in the Big Review TV sector.


----------



## noco (30 March 2015)

I will stay with NMT thanks Joe......Still believe the demand for Lithium is on the rise and the price with it I hope.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 March 2015)

MOC Mortgage Choice.
Stable Dividend, lower interest rates coming, just need a good news announcement and the SP should improve. It is too low at present imo.


----------



## Sdajii (30 March 2015)

SEA for me. Thanks, Joe.

Fundamentally a great company even with the current oil price. Technically it was set up for a big crash with an ugly head and shoulders knocking it down. That played out and took it to around 45c, and it it now looks ready to recover. Any good news for oil in the next month (which may or may not come) should facilitate a great recovery.


----------



## drillinto (30 March 2015)

MNS (Magnis Resources Ltd)
The business of MNS is graphite.

Thank you, Joe.


----------



## SilverRanger (30 March 2015)

BMN please, back to my punt on the radioactive stuff!


----------



## basilio (30 March 2015)

BML Joe.  At some stage there should be news on a JORC rating.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (30 March 2015)

AVB thanks Joe - Copper explorer waiting on finance to become a copper producer


----------



## namrog (30 March 2015)

Put me in for Santos- STO- this time please . Had a big drop today for some reason so is sitting around $7 support again. surely it cant go under that..? Then again..


----------



## skc (30 March 2015)

ESV thanks.

Don't know much about this business... something to do with mobile payment blah blah blah. It's come off a fair bit on some sizable sell orders and may boucne if the seller is finished. Not really worthy of committing real cash, but good enough for a tipping comp!


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2015)

ALT - Analytica Limited
Why again? Haven't had enough time to choose something different. Main product 'Pericoach', had FDA approval early this month.

I won't put real money into this stock. Only for tipping.


----------



## Pnut (31 March 2015)

Thanks Joe put me down for TLS my profit target is at a double top though but see what happens by end of April..


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2015)

Today is the last day for entries for the April stock tipping competition. Don't forget to post your entry before midnight tonight!


----------



## Klogg (31 March 2015)

*ICU* please. Spin-off mispricing is the only reason.


----------



## systematic (31 March 2015)

*TIS* Tissue Therapies, please Joe.

Not long until the winter colds increase demand.


----------



## rcm617 (31 March 2015)

TSV again please Joe. 
Should be some more information soon on Warro drilling.


----------



## bathuu (31 March 2015)

Hi Joe, *DYL* for me please, as usual know nothing about it, just punting that if it can shake a bit.


----------



## burglar (31 March 2015)

*AZS* Azure Minerals, please Joe.

Got to get up and go, sooner or later!


----------



## Buckfont (31 March 2015)

MGZ, Medigard thanks Joe. Supposed to come out with sales figures for their syringes in March but never came about so figure April will be the month.


----------



## herzy (31 March 2015)

systematic said:


> *TIS* Tissue Therapies, please Joe.
> 
> Not long until the winter colds increase demand.


----------



## PeterJ (31 March 2015)

*AVB* for me please Joe
been in the watch list a long time
thanks
Peter


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2015)

POH please 'cause it's a penny dread finding a low to bounce off.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 March 2015)

AUQ : Alara resources thanks Joe.

This would be Zinc/Copper  miner is really off the radar at the moment as it deals with some legal hurdles,
but i think the potential upside from here is strong.


----------



## pixel (1 April 2015)

I've just returned from holidays - in an area where wifi speeds are counted in kbps, double-digit when you're lucky.
Doesn't leave much chance to pick stocks, but I managed instead to pick a few nice Pinot and Shiraz vintages from the Porongurup region. :

Can I still enter *KNL* for April?
Thanks Joe.

I've noticed their recent rise on the back of SE-African Graphite plays, which provided a nice windfall for TON. The recent announcement of debt funding could drive Kibaran's sp higher too.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2015)

Miner said:


> Hi Joe
> Since most of the posters are probably watching cricket tonight, with 17 only entries (?) as I write why not give every one to nominate a second tip ? It will look nicer table than having a small team. You of course put the caveat that the second tip is only to be admissible based on last minute entries by 31st March?




Sorry, didn't see your post until now. Thank you for the suggestion. 

Enough entries ended up coming through in the end. However, I am seriously considering dropping the minimum post requirement to encourage more ASF members to enter. It's always good to have more runners in the field. The minimum post requirement was originally intended to encourage people to post and participate in order to qualify for the competition, but in retrospect I think that it has probably discouraged entries more than encouraged posting.

I will consider your idea in the future as well.


----------

